
Passion, Protectiveness, Anger and Anguish - draegtun
http://shadow.cat/blog/matt-s-trout/passion-anguish/
======
draegtun
First came across this blog post via an interesting tweet from Audrey Tang:

 _In which @shadowcat_mst reflects on affective & interpersonal neurobiology
with candor and wisdom_

<https://twitter.com/audreyt/status/291197318198349824>

